# My Hot Pregnant Wife



## 5stringJeff (Nov 3, 2005)

w00t!


----------



## dmp (Nov 3, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> w00t!




...standing in MY Office...geesh..that's worse than, say, her sending me an email with the word 'sweet' in it eh?


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 3, 2005)

Shes Beautiful Jeff.

Now, I sure hope you have her signed notarized written consent to post her pic, or you're toast!


----------



## 5stringJeff (Nov 3, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Shes Beautiful Jeff.
> 
> Now, I sure hope you have her signed notarized written consent to post her pic, or you're toast!



I thought that was implied in the whole "till death do we part" thing.


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 3, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> I thought that was implied in the whole "till death do we part" thing.


Hahahaha...watch for the death part. 

The rules change after the "I do" part.


----------



## Hagbard Celine (Nov 3, 2005)

Your wife's tummy looks like it's ready to explode! Is it a boy or a girl? And can we help you pick out names for it? My suggestions: If it's a girl name her Cleo and if it's a boy name him Zeke like that guy from the Oregon Trail computer gaime.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Nov 3, 2005)

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Your wife's tummy looks like it's ready to explode! Is it a boy or a girl? And can we help you pick out names for it? My suggestions: If it's a girl name her Cleo and if it's a boy name him Zeke like that guy from the Oregon Trail computer gaime.




It's a boy.  We are down to two names, which we will decide upon when he's born.  But thanks for the offer!


----------



## Nienna (Nov 3, 2005)

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Your wife's tummy looks like it's ready to explode! Is it a boy or a girl? And can we help you pick out names for it? My suggestions: If it's a girl name her Cleo and if it's a boy name him Zeke like that guy from the Oregon Trail computer gaime.


We love the Oregaon Trail Game!


----------



## Nienna (Nov 3, 2005)

Jeff, your wife is beautiful, and very lucky to have such a complimentary husband. She looks like she's carrying high... in our neck of the woods, that means she's having a girl. Better double-check your sonogram, because you know the old wives' methods are never wrong!


----------



## Bonnie (Nov 3, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> w00t!



Most definitely!!  she is all a-glowin.. when is the big day??


----------



## Nienna (Nov 4, 2005)

It never ceases to amaze me... it's so, kind of creepy in one way, but mysterious and beautiful in another... There is another entire *PERSON* in there!


----------



## Trigg (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm a little late getting to this section so I'm sure your wife has had the baby by now. So.......congrats.

Is this the first or are there more little gop_jeffs???


----------



## 5stringJeff (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes... check out the "My Son, Josiah" thread, for the results of the pregnancy.


----------

